# Modern Arnis Hall of Fame Foundation



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 2, 2014)

Modern Arnis Hall of Fame Foundation
In the summer of 2011 following the Modern Arnis Reunion I was informed that prior to Prof Presas' passing he wanted to form a Modern Arnis Hall of Fame. In addition I was told that I was one of seven names given by Prof Presas to the HOF trustee, Michael T. Bates. These people would be receiving the "Professor's Choice Award". The entire list of recipients are as follow in the order as I was told:

Fred King
Kelly Worden
Tim Hartman (me)
Lee Lowry
Dan Anderson
Dieter Knuttel
Shishir Inocalla 

As one of the original inductees, I decided that I would assist with the foundation. At the HOF Camp I received my award and certificate. When I got home I noticed that there was only one signature on the diploma. I thought that it was a little strange seeing that Prof. had been dead for 11 years. I figured that Michael did this because only the first seven inductees were chosen by Remy and the others were nominated by Michael and members like myself. I was mistaken.

Everyone who has been inducted since the birth of the HOF Foundation has been inducted on the signature Remy A. Presas. No other signatures are on the diplomas. Furthermore the foundation (Michael T. Bates) has been making rank promotions and who's the only signature on the diplomas? Prof Remy A. Presas. Did I mention he died in 2001? 

So after taking time to get my thoughts organized so I could have a logical and calm discussion with the Trustee of the Foundation, I called up Michael to discuss this issue. He admitted the use and that it wasn't an over site or mistake, but a designed choice on his part. I told him that I disagreed with his choice and how both the awards and rank promotions look bogus with only a dead man's signature. Michael's response was that we could discuss this at next year's camp and had no intention doing anything about any sooner if at all. That being said I feel the need to make the following decision.

I am officially distancing myself from the Modern Arnis Hall of Fame Foundation for the constant use of the signature of my teacher and adopted father, the late GM Prof. Remy A. Presas. I have no problems with the inductees or rank promotions that were done the first two years of my involvement of the foundation, but this has all been done by the Trustee not Prof. As long as this continues I will boycott this event. The phrase I keep hearing from Michael is What would Prof want or do"? I'll bet what he wouldn't want was someone forging his signature and using his name without permission.

Respectfully yours,
"Datu Tim" Hartman
Grand Master Presas Arnis


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2014)

Nicely said


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2014)

.


----------

